# Comcast/Charter Sports Southeast will have SEC football?



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

You have got to be kidding me!

http://www.multichannel.com/article/263657-NFL_ESPNU_Score_In_Comcast_Pacts.php



> In another facet of the deal, regional sports network Comcast/Charter Sports Southeast gained the rights over the next five years to a bevy of SEC football, basketball and Olympic sports events from ESPN's syndication arm. ESPN secured comprehensive SEC rights through a $2.25 billion deal finalized last August.


http://www.multichannel.com/article/263500-Comcast_Charter_Sports_Scores_With_ESPN_SEC_Deal.php


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I remember when ESPN signed the deal with The SEC it was mentioned they planned to distribute some of the games to various RSNs. Now hopefully it wont just be Comcast/Charter Sports, but other RSNs will be picking up the package as well. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.....


----------

